# Casement Window - Bottom of Frame Rotted - Repair or Replace?



## soulman1980 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks in advance for any and all advice. Great forum here.

I have a casement window which the bottom part of the window frame is severely rotten. Does anyone know if it is possible to replace that piece of wood on the bottom?

If it is too far gone, can you purchase just the window and have it go into the existing frame, or do I have to replace the whole thing? (what you don't see in the picture is there are 4 windows. It looks like a bay window but 4 individual casement windows. 

Again, any advice much appreciated - I assume the rot was caused by a clogged gutter that went unnoticed for an undetermined amount of time. We had one terrible storm where I saw the water pouring over the window, however it is in a rental side so I never noticed an issue. Could of been getting rained on for several years for all I know! The rest of the wood around it appears similar to what you see - the wood looks clearly like it had gotten wet but is all solid (no rot or softness).

thanks,
 Justin


----------



## Window_Advisor (May 31, 2012)

Those windows are toast. Your least expensive option would be a vinyl pocket replacement window. That is a replacement window that goes into the existing frame of the window. 

Is the frame of the window rotted as well?


----------



## ralphtaylor (Jun 5, 2012)

:2cents:As your words you can repair it with any carpenter or if they are out of  order, then I think you should go for vinyl or aluminum windows. They  are much better and efficient as compare than these wooden windows.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jun 6, 2012)

I've seen windows with a lot of damaged windows lust like this but this one is a disaster.  A cabinet shop could rebuild them but don't bother  --  too expensive.  Just replace this mess with a new window.  Vinyl is most durable.  Double pane, low-e, quality installation . . . you'll be glad you did it.


----------



## jvaruzzo (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info. This is what I figured, I'm going to look into the pocket replacement. The frame inside seems ok, it has definately gotten wet but is not soft or rotted. I think I could sand it down to clean it up.

I also think this is clearly the result of the clogged gutter that went unnoticed for so long.

thanks again!


----------

